# Votre Apple Watch



## Majestixs (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

On m'a offert une AW2 modèle sport 42mm gris sidéral récemment, je souhaite m'offrir le bracelet boucle classique cuir havane ou bleu nuit mais avant je souhaite voir le rendu sur le gris sidéral, certains heureux propriétaires pourraient ils partager quelques photos?

Je constate que les adaptateurs Apple sont argentés, vous en pensez quoi avec un cadran gris sidéral?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2017)

Brtrnd a dit:


> je souhaite voir le rendu sur le gris sidéral


http://mixyourwatch.com
http://www.apple.com/fr/watch/interactive-gallery/
Le plus simple est d'aller en Apple Store: tu peux essayer tous les bracelets que tu veux, ils sont cools.



Brtrnd a dit:


> Je constate que les adaptateurs Apple sont argentés, vous en pensez quoi avec un cadran gris sidéral?


C'est moche! C'est ce qui m'a décidé à opter pour un modèle acier 
J'avais une Sport alu gris sidéral auparavant et je n'ai jamais pu changer le bracelet pour un autre tant les détails esthétiques pas parfaitement ton sur ton me gênait.
Je te conseille éventuellement un bracelet acier à maillons noir: https://lokan.fr/2017/01/22/test-bracelet-ontube-maillons-apple-watch/
Une autre alternative est d'opter pour un bracelet tiers avec une boucle noire mate (mais ça ne court pas les rues), comme celui-ci de chez Nomad: http://forums.macg.co/threads/les-bracelets-officiels-ou-adaptables.1269003/page-36#post-13082124


----------

